# 'nother one



## Tom R (Oct 11, 2006)

Here's another fireplace surround I did fairly recently, - - a little plain for my tastes, - - but she wanted a very simple and plain design. The tile work on this one was pre-existing. The construction is all MDF.

Oh yeah, - - did the hardwood floor, too, - - Mirage (pre-finished) red oak 'auburn' (3 1/4's)


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Tom that's a nice surround. What I would like to see is some pics of that floor. Have any more?


----------



## trim man (Nov 3, 2006)

Very nice. This looks like a definate case where clean and simple is much more asthetically pleasing than overly ornate and out of context with the surrounding decor or style of house.

Of course, maybe I am biased, because except for the color of the slate around the firebox, that is a twin of the mantle in my house, No kidding.


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice job. Very clean looking.


----------



## BULLHART (Oct 30, 2006)

Looks good. Customers are wanting simple, paint grade mantles here too. 10 years ago It was the golden oak train...lol 

Very Nice Job, I bet they'll enjoy it.


----------



## LNG24 (Feb 20, 2007)

How do you price out your work? I want to start concentrating more on the cabinet making end of my business, which currently is a very small portion. Just a couple of pieces a year, so now that I want to build it up, I want to be sure that my margins stay profitable.


----------

